# Slash Brushless Motor and ESC



## rgbfireman (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey everyone! I bought my first RC truck, a Traxxas Slash in Sept. I have raced a few times at the local track and now find myself wanting more power! I already moved to a 2 cell lipo and now I'm looking at motor/ esc setups! I have to use a 17.5 turn motor according to track rules! I would appreciate any advice and suggestions of what you guys use and recommended as good setups!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

rgbfireman said:


> Hey everyone! I bought my first RC truck, a Traxxas Slash in Sept. I have raced a few times at the local track and now find myself wanting more power! I already moved to a 2 cell lipo and now I'm looking at motor/ esc setups! I have to use a 17.5 turn motor according to track rules! I would appreciate any advice and suggestions of what you guys use and recommended as good setups!


For an affordable 17.5 BL sensored system, that is an excellent upgrade for your Slash, you could take a look at:

Havoc Spec Sensored Brushless Systems


----------

